# Thomson TG782T (Bigpond) FTP problem



## iamcameron (Mar 27, 2010)

recently i received a Thomson TG782T from Bigpond. While browsing through the modem i found that it can act as an FTP server. But when trying to get onto the ftp page (ftp://10.0.0.138) none of the username/password combinations would work, i tried all the default ones such as admin/admin but none worked.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## ba56 (Dec 5, 2010)

Support for Thomson router is very poor. Some work on other forums but no clear exposition of whys and hows in ftp and file sharing. 10.0.0.138 should be taking you into the Thomson device not its ftp server. So what ever password you've set when accessing the modem from 192.168.1.254 will get you into the router but no into the ftp server. I think the default to log into the router was admin with no password but I can't remember for sure.


----------

